# Seleccionar Impresora al Imprimir



## rguez (Nov 10, 2002)

Hola... otra vez

Necesito saber como puedo activar la ventana de selección de impresora desde el VBA.

Mi problema es que, actualmente, tengo un botón que imprime (la impresión directa la tengo bloqueda) y cada vez que el usuario imprime lo hace en su impresora predeterminada. La idea es que, si lo desea, pueda seleccionar dónde imprimir.

Gracias, de verdad son una gran ayuda :wink:


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Nov 10, 2002)

Esto

Application.Dialogs(xlDialogPrinterSetup).Show

muestra el diálogo de configuración de las impresoras, y ahí el usuario puede escoger a qué impresora imprimir.


----------



## rguez (Nov 11, 2002)

¡Eres un genio!

GRACIAS


----------

